# Installation - Ja wie den?

## Umsteiger

Habe mir die Minimalversion gezogen und will nun das System installieren. Erklärtes Ziel: Gnome + ATI-3D-Treiber. Wenn ich mal soweit bin sollte ich genug wissen um den Rest alleine rechachieren zu können. Momentan würde ich einfach mal einen Einstieg finden. Das Handbuch hilft mir momentan überhaupt nicht weiter. Ich würde gerne sowas wie den Installationsassistenten aufrufen (Atm. läuft hier scheinbar eine textbassierte Liveversion) um dann der Reihe nach ein textbassiertes System auf zu bauen. Sobald das steht kann man ja erst Gnome aufsetzen.

Hoffe, dass man mich nicht gleich anpöpelt, sondern mir gezielt hilft das System ans Laufen zu bekommen (Momentan teste ich alles unter VMWare)

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2

Ab hier sollte es für dich sinnvoll sein.

Du erstellst einen Ordner, der später das / Verzeichnis von Gentoo werden soll.

In diesen entpackst du dann die Stage3.

Alles weitere machst du dann nach der Anleitung.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

hast du ubuntu noch installiert und kannst du für die gentoo installation eine eigene partition machen? dann würd ich dir raten, von ubuntu aus zu installieren. einfach neue partition mounten und chrooten. hat den vorteil, dass du ubuntu völlig normal daneben nutzen kannst und auch was zum ausweichen hast, sollte bei der entoo installation was schiefgehen

edit: nach installationsassistenten brauchst nicht suchen. zumindest nicht auf der minimalcd. am besten du folgst dem handbuch für die minimal installation.

----------

## Umsteiger

Keine zwei Schritte weit bin ich gekommen. Ich bin nun im /mnt/gentoo-Verzeichnis, aber ab da geht nix mehr. "Dir" gibt keine Ordner oder Dateien aus, also kann ich nicht wie angegeben in das "releaseses"-Verzeichnis wechseln. Fehler von mir oder wurde in der Anleitung etwas vergessen zu erwähnen?

----------

## stma

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

> Habe mir die Minimalversion gezogen und will nun das System installieren. Erklärtes Ziel: Gnome + ATI-3D-Treiber. Wenn ich mal soweit bin sollte ich genug wissen um den Rest alleine rechachieren zu können. Momentan würde ich einfach mal einen Einstieg finden. Das Handbuch hilft mir momentan überhaupt nicht weiter. Ich würde gerne sowas wie den Installationsassistenten aufrufen (Atm. läuft hier scheinbar eine textbassierte Liveversion) um dann der Reihe nach ein textbassiertes System auf zu bauen. Sobald das steht kann man ja erst Gnome aufsetzen.
> 
> Hoffe, dass man mich nicht gleich anpöpelt, sondern mir gezielt hilft das System ans Laufen zu bekommen (Momentan teste ich alles unter VMWare)

 

Ich hatte Gentoo die Tage über eine LiveCD installiert (bei mir Sabayon, kann aber auch Knoppix & co. sein)

Wenn du es so machen willst, dann hier bei Punkt 3 anfangen zu lesen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml?style=printable

Damit habe ich das auch als weitgehender Linux Anfänger auf Anhieb hinbekommen. Deine Hardware solltest du aber in etwa kennen. Wikis lesen gehört dazu (beim Kernel bauen).

Unter Gentoo gibt es sowas wie USE-Flags der Datei make.config. Hier kann man viel Zeit sparen, wenn man weis was man will. Durch setzen dieser Flags wurde der X-Server + Native NVidia Treiber von selbst installiert ohne viel per Hand machen zu müssen.

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

Ansonsten suche suche ich immer in Google nach dem Problem + wiki + gentoo -> die Gentoo Wikis sind die besten  :Smile:  sagen auch Leute, die kein Gentoo nutzen.

Stefan

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

haha, was ist hast du ubuntu noch oben? das gäb die möglichkeit mit desktop zu installieren, was alles viel einfacher machen würde.

hast du denn was ins /mnt/gentoo-verzeichnis kopiert und die stage schon entpackt? dann sollte nach 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

ein grundsystem vorhanden sein

----------

## Umsteiger

Ja ich habe Ubuntu noch installiert, aber ich will erst einmal mit VMWare üben. An meine richtige Hardware gehe ich erst wenn das Know-How sitzt. Ich werde nicht leichtfertig meine Daten auf den anderen Festplatten riskieren und Experimente am Realsystem durchführen.

Ne, ich habe noch gar nichts kopiert. Iso runtergeladen und damit bei VMware gebootet. Das wars bislang aber auch.

----------

## l3u

... wobei ich auch mal so nen abgefahrenen Fehler mit einer Gentoo-Live-CD hatte, wo dann alle Basis-Befehle (cd, ls, etc.) einfach nicht mehr funktioniert haben ... aber das haben sie glaub ich schon lang repariert

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

aso noch in vmware.

naja was soll ich sagen? handbook genauer lesen? wennst die stage noch nicht heruntergeladen und entpackt hast dann ist das verzeichnis natürlich noch leer.

das soll nicht die übliche "read the fucking manual" meldung sein, aber wieso soll dich jemand durch die installation lotsen, wenns im handbuch genauer drinsteht

----------

## s.hase

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

> Keine zwei Schritte weit bin ich gekommen. Ich bin nun im /mnt/gentoo-Verzeichnis, aber ab da geht nix mehr. "Dir" gibt keine Ordner oder Dateien aus, also kann ich nicht wie angegeben in das "releaseses"-Verzeichnis wechseln. Fehler von mir oder wurde in der Anleitung etwas vergessen zu erwähnen?

 

Vertipper oder meinst Du wirklich genau "Dir"? Ich würde es eher mal mit "ls" oder "dir" probieren. Das mit dem "Dir" steht doch garantiert nicht in der Doku oder?!? Und warum kannst Du nicht in ein Verzeichnis wechseln nur weil "Dir" keine Ordner anzeigt? Einfach "cd" und danach tab...

Außerdem ist auf der Minimal-CD eh kein Installer drauf.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

in der anleitung kommt kein lokales "releases"-verzeichnis vor. das ist teil des links zum download der stage-datei

----------

## Umsteiger

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> aso noch in vmware.
> 
> wennst die stage noch nicht heruntergeladen und entpackt hast dann ist das verzeichnis natürlich noch leer.

  Wie soll ich etwas herunterladen, wenn auf dem Computer noch gar nichts drauf ist? (Habe ja noch nicht einmal ein Dateisystem oder eine Partition) Immerhin installiere ich ein Betriebssystem und keine normale Software. Ich habe doch gar nichts außer eben die Daten und Befehle auf der CD (in der Iso) und mit dem muss ich nun eben was zustande bringen und mir das besorgen was ich brauche, also vermutlich irgend ein erster popliger Befehl.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

steht in der anleitung

----------

## think4urs11

vielleicht solltest du erstmal exakt beschreiben was du schon gemacht hast und wo du jetzt hängst?

- von CD gebootet und root prompt hast du?

- Netzwerkarte ist eingerichtet und funktioniert? (ifconfig und ping <ip> bzw. ping <name>)

- Datum/Uhrzeit sind gesetzt und richtig? (date)

- Festplatte hast du partitioniert? (fdisk)

- Filesysteme in den Partitionen erstellt? (mke2fs)

- Verzeichnisse wie z.B. boot erstellt? (mkdir)

- Filesysteme gemountet? (mount)

- stage-archiv hast du heruntergeladen? (links)

- entpackt? (tar)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

>  *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   aso noch in vmware.
> 
> wennst die stage noch nicht heruntergeladen und entpackt hast dann ist das verzeichnis natürlich noch leer.  Wie soll ich etwas herunterladen, wenn auf dem Computer noch gar nichts drauf ist? (Habe ja noch nicht einmal ein Dateisystem oder eine Partition) Immerhin installiere ich ein Betriebssystem und keine normale Software. Ich habe doch gar nichts außer eben die Daten und Befehle auf der CD (in der Iso) und mit dem muss ich nun eben was zustande bringen und mir das besorgen was ich brauche, also vermutlich irgend ein erster popliger Befehl.

 

Den ganzen Spaß kannst du dir erleichtern, wenn du, wie ich sagte, einen Ordner auf der Ubuntu Partition auswälhst.

Damit hast du ein bestehendes FS, da packst du dann die Stage rein.

Tobi

----------

## myrip

Handbuch?

Es ist ja net wirklich schwer.

CD brennen -> fdisk -> patritionen erstellen -> mounten -> chroot -> stage + portage entpacken -> paar pakete installen -> net einstellen -> umounten -> reboot ->> fertig.

wenn du von Ubuntu aus bootest und noch platten rest übrig hast:

patritionen erstellen -> mounten -> chroot -> stage + portage entpacken -> paar pakete installen -> net einstellen -> umounten -> grub.conf einstellen ->> fertig.

mfg Flo

P.S. Ist stark vereinfach ich weiß  :Smile: 

----------

## myrip

achja und ein DIR wird dir nicht weiter helfen nur so am rande und VMWare ist der letzte scheiß wenn dann mach es gleich gescheit.

und RTFM

----------

## Mr_Maniac

@Umsteiger:

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich kann dir nicht glauben, dass du das Handbuch gelesen hast.

Da steht alles recht genau drinnen:

Du MUSST eine Partition erstellen (auch in einer VM muss man das), diese Partition dann mounten, die Stage- und Portage-Archive richtig dorthin entpacken, diese Partition "chrooten" und dann das System schließlich richtig "installieren".

Das steht alles HAARGENAU im Handbuch und es sollte kein Problem sein, danach zu verfahren.

Ich habe mir seinerzeit das Handbuch ausgedruckt und auch schon VOR der Installation ein mal komplett durchgelesen.

Ich hoffe, dass dir das jetzt nicht zu viel Arbeit/zu kompliziert ist. Dann würde ich nämlich dazu raten, erstmal weiterhin andere Linux-Distributionen zu benutzen. Gentoo ist - meiner Meinung nach TROTZ der guten Doku - nicht wirklich was für Anfänger.

----------

## 76062563

 *myrip wrote:*   

> ... nur so am rande und VMWare ist der letzte scheiß...

 

Ohne Begründung ist diese Aussage nicht mehr als dumme Trollerei.

Ich benutze häufig vmware, finde vmware genial und habe auch schon mehrfach gentoo in einer virtuellen Maschine installiert.

Gründe hierfür:

- Spieltrieb

- virtuelle Maschine ist u.U. schneller als die Hardware auf der das System später laufen soll

- echte Hardware darf nicht so lang ausfallen

- ...

Bei mir ging es konkret darum, dass ich meinen Router neu gemacht habe und den schonmal in vmware vorbereitet habe, Gründe siehe oben.

----------

## myrip

 *Quote:*   

> Ohne Begründung ist diese Aussage nicht mehr als dumme Trollerei. 

 

Bei mir ist VMWare schon mehrfach abgestürtz bei Vista bei gentoo bei Ubuntu und daher vertraue ich dem Programm nicht mehr wenn es bei dir stabil läuft ist es ja gut aber bei mir lief es absolut instabil, deswegen bin ich davon nicht überzeugt

----------

## think4urs11

*räusper* - bitte bei Thema bleiben

ob nun VMWare gut oder schlecht ist steht nicht zur Diskussion; ich habe es auf diversen Maschinen zum Spielen/Testen/etc. am Laufen, aber auch 5 sehr große ESXen (4-8 Proz, bis 64GB RAM etc.) im Produktivbetrieb, soviel zu stabil ja/nein.

Hat aber mit dem was Umsteiger eigentlich will nichts zu tun.

----------

## myrip

Das ist mal ein wahres Wort.

Aber wie gesagt ich bezweifel auch das er das Handbuch gelesen hat, dies sollte er erstmal tun.

----------

## Marlo

 *myrip wrote:*   

> ... Handbuch gelesen hat, dies sollte er erstmal tun.

 

Handbuch?  Handbuch? Seit wann gibts ein Handbuch bei Gentoo?

Ich steck immer nur die CD rein und klicke auf "weiter" oder "ja".

Und wenns nicht weitergeht hilft immer ein reboot.

Gibts echt ein Handbuch? Da hab ich was verpasst! 

Ma

----------

## Umsteiger

Ich habe mir das alles nochmal genau durchgelesen. Doch bereits der "ping" funktioniert nicht bzw. der Befehl wird gar nicht erst gefunden. Hier ein Bild meiner Aktion.

http://www.covertstrike.de/foren/netzwerk.JPG

----------

## think4urs11

Deine Netzwerkkarte hat keine IP-Adresse, deswegen geht auch alles weitere nicht.

Ich würde mal ins Blaue tippen das deine VM keine Verbindung zum DHCP-Server bekommt (sofern du einen hast in deinem Netz, z.B. im DSL-Router) - das solltest du zuerst beheben.

Wenn du keinen DHCP-Server hast dann mußt du natürlich die IP/Netzmaske/etc. manuell konfigurieren ... http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3

----------

## Umsteiger

Im oberen Bild war ein Fehler. Hatte etwas vergessen. Habe das korrigiert und das Bild neu geuppt. Leider findet er jetzt keine Netzwerkkarte mehr  :Sad: 

Doch doch, ein DHCP rennt hier schon. Mal sehen, ob VMware wieder rumzickt.

----------

## Max Steel

Also ich nutze eig. die LiveCD,

Ich lasse sie komplett booten, und unter Gnome klcik ich dann auf das Icon Gentoo-Installer (oder so)

Dann stelle ich alles nach meinen Bedürfnissen ein, also:

Partitioning:

- /dev/hda1    /boot         100MB                          ext3

- /dev/hda2    /               7,5GB                           reiserfs

- /dev/hda3    /vol1         1024MB bleiben übrig     reiserfs

- /dev/hda4    swap         1024MB                        swap

Dann Kernel:

- bootsplash

- gpm

Installationspackete:

- amarok

- kde-meta

- mc

- mplayer

- etc. pp.

Und laass das ganze über Nacht laufen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Nur mal so als Frage, habe noch nie gesehen das VMWare einen Realtek Chip emuliert, warum modprobe 8139too ? Soweit ich weiß Emuliert es meist die AMD PCNet32 oder neuerdings auch eine Intel 1 GBit, also müsstest du hier die entsprechenden Module laden, bzw. mit "lsmod" mal nachsehen ob sie nicht schon geladen sind, ob eth0 schon verfügbar ist kannst du mit "dmesg | grep eth0" rausfinden, die netzwerkkarte Konfigurieren kannst du in der Konsole mit "net-setup" nur so viel zu dem Thema.

CoS24

----------

## Max Steel

Bei ihm müsste das (genau wie bei mir) die hier sein:

dmesg | grep eth0:

```
eth0: registered as PCnet/PCI II 79C970A

eth0: link up
```

[/quote]

lsmod:

```
pcnet32                25412  0
```

Denn ich nutze ja auch (siehe Sig) VMWare.

Also @Umsteiger tippe:

```
modprobe pcnet32
```

ein.

----------

## Umsteiger

Ich habe Gentoo jetzt auf meinem Zweitrechner installiert - naja, ich bin dabei wäre ehrlicher. Bei dem Punkz "5.d. Konfiguration der Compiler-Optionen" komme ich aber ins Schleudern, da ich nicht verstanden habe, was ich wie, warum  und wo ändern oder hinzufügen soll. Kann man den Punkzt einfach überspringen oder ist das wichtig? Warum wird die Datei nicht direkt mit den richtigen Einstellungen ausgeliefert. Hoffe hier auf Hilfe.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

> Ich habe Gentoo jetzt auf meinem Zweitrechner installiert - naja, ich bin dabei wäre ehrlicher. Bei dem Punkz "5.d. Konfiguration der Compiler-Optionen" komme ich aber ins Schleudern, da ich nicht verstanden habe, was ich wie, warum  und wo ändern oder hinzufügen soll. Kann man den Punkzt einfach überspringen oder ist das wichtig? Warum wird die Datei nicht direkt mit den richtigen Einstellungen ausgeliefert. Hoffe hier auf Hilfe.

 

zu deinem prozessor passende cflags findest du hier: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

bei dualcore wird MAKEOPTS="-j3" gesetzt, bei nur einem kern "-j2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" für alles über pentium-II/pro. bei einem pentium oder pentium-mmx wird i586 gesetzt.

damit wär das wichtigste geregelt. use flags gehen glaub ich jetzt noch zu sehr in die tiefe. achte nur drauf, dass du ein passendes profil gewählt hast.

----------

## Umsteiger

Dann muss ich für meinen P3 - 800 Mhz (Weitere Angaben habe ich nicht) also die Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

  in  *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

  abändern und eine Zeile  *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j2

  hinzufügen, speichern und darf zufrieden sein?

Was passiert, wenn ich hier was falsches eintrage? Bei "CHOST" wird ja ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, dass man sich mit einem falschen Eintrag vermutlich bald einen neuen Rechner kaufen kann. Wäre nur interessant, was man damit tolles bewirkt. Mein englisch ist leider nicht so toll als dass ich große und noch dazu komplexe Texte sicher verstehe.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ja, für pentium III sollte das richtig sein:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

optional noch:

```
LINGUAS="de"
```

wird bei einigen programmen benutzt, um die sprache auf deutsch umzustellen

und 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="xxx"
```

 wobei statt xxx dein grafiktreiber reinkommt.

ich glaub nicht, dass bei falscher CHOST variable hardware zerstört werden kann, der compiler geht dann halt von falschen instruktionen aus, macht fehler und/oder erzeugt nicht lauffähigen code. ausschliessen kann ich aber nichts. die CHOST ist aber glaub ich rückwärtskompatibel, zumindest läuft auch der modernste intel-kompatible prozessor mit CHOST="i386", natürlich verschenkt man einiges an leistung.

MAKEOPTS gibt an, wieviele compile-prozesse gleichzeitig gestartet werden sollen. und das setzt man laut faustregel auf prozessor-anzahl+1

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

> Mein englisch ist leider nicht so toll als dass ich große und noch dazu komplexe Texte sicher verstehe.

 

Naja, anscheinend reicht deine Kapazität auch nicht aus um kleine Absätze gründlich zu lesen  :Twisted Evil: . Sonst wäre dir folgendes sicherlich schon aufgefallen.

 *Quote:*   

> The Gentoo Handbook is available in the following languages:
> 
> Brazilian Portuguese | Czech | German | English | French | Italian | Japanese | Polish | Romanian | Russian | Spanish | Traditional Chinese 

 

Bez. CHOST + CFLAGS lies mal folgendes:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_id6341468_chap4_sect2

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Umsteiger

Ich bin momentan beim Schritt "Konfiguration der USE-Variable". So ganz kapiert habe ich nicht, was ich da für die Zukunft für wichtige Einstellungen mache, ich weis nur, ddass bei falschen Einstellungen ich später Probleme bekommen könnte. Daher meine Frage an euch, wie ich da nun am besten vorgehen soll? Ich will später ein reines Gnome verwenden (Also kein KDE), dass Internetanwendungen (Firefox, XMMS, Gaim, etc.) kann, aber auch TV gucken (Kaffeine) muss möglich sein und natürlich spielen mit Wine oder Cedega. Grundsätzlich will ich aber möglichst frei sein und später ohne großen Kampf die Sachen kompilieren / installieren können die ich eben so brauche / will, aber gleichzeitig auch eine gute Performance haben und da ich unter Linux auch spielen will, mir den Weg nicht unnütz verbauen (Wenn man in die Wine-DB guckt schneidet Gentoo ganz ordentlich ab (im vergleich zu anderen Linuxversionen), weshalb ich Gentoo auch gewählt habe.

Und gleich die nächste Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "de_DE ISO-8859-1" und "de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15". US trage ich gar nicht erst ein, da unnütz (oder sehe ich das falsch?) Könnt ihr mir sonnst noch Tipps geben wie ich bei der Anleitung weiter vorgehen soll? Danach kommt ja der Kernel an die Reihe, da wird es dann wohl richtig lustig.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Bezüglich USE Flags

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359260-highlight-unmenge+flags.html#2571306

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=501101#3600809

Bezüglich Locales

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap2_sect1

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO-8859-1

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Umsteiger

Habe jetzt aufgegeben. Die Sache mit dem Kernel ist einfach zuviel. Man arbeitet da "so dicht" an der Hardware, dass ich einfach Angst habe mir was kaputt zu machen. Außerdem ist der Spaßfaktor gleich Null, wenn man sich nie sicher ist, ob die Wahl die man getroffen hat auch die richtige ist. Schade, aber um Gentoo nutzen zu können braucht man einfach ein großes Know-How und da helfen auch Handbücher und Tutorials nicht mehr viel.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

servus

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ich frag mich, ob das einer VON EUCH DA DRAUSSEN war   :Razz: 

manche meldungen war zumindest borderline-troll-posts und einer, der teil einer online-community sein will, oder es zumindest nicht ausschliesst, würd sich kaum "umsteiger" nennen.

----------

## b3cks

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

> Schade, aber um Gentoo nutzen zu können braucht man einfach ein großes Know-How und da helfen auch Handbücher und Tutorials nicht mehr viel.

 

Ohne mich jetzt groß in die Diskussion einzuklinken, aber glaubst du, dass die Gentoo-User hier alle mit dem Wissen geboren wurden? Es kann bei Gentoo sicherlich nicht schaden, wenn man schon ein erweitertes Grundwissen innerhalb der nötigen Materie hat, aber auch dieses wurde einem nicht in die Wiege gelegt, sondern zum Großteil sicherlich angelesen. Wenn man natürlich Anfänger ist, muss man natürlich schon den nötigen Ehrgeiz haben und damit ist auch relativ viel lesen verbunden. Bei Gentoo wird einem aber auch schnell verdeutlicht und zudem erwähnt, dass es eher nicht für Anfänger im Unix/Linux-Bereich geeignet ist. Wie gesagt, außer man hat den nötigen Ehrgeiz. Wer Klicki-Bunti möchte ist bei anderen Distributionen und Betriebssystem, ohne das jetzt in irgendeiner Art und Weise negativ zu meinen, besser aufgehoben.

----------

## Dragonix

@Umsteiger: Definitv nicht. Du musst blos wissen, was du für Hardware in deinem PC hast, und das sollte man m.e. bei jedem OS.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ohne mich jetzt groß in die Diskussion einzuklinken, aber glaubst du, dass die Gentoo-User hier alle mit dem Wissen geboren wurden? Es kann bei Gentoo sicherlich nicht schaden, wenn man schon ein erweitertes Grundwissen innerhalb der nötigen Materie hat, aber auch dieses wurde einem nicht in die Wiege gelegt, sondern zum Großteil sicherlich angelesen. Wenn man natürlich Anfänger ist, muss man natürlich schon den nötigen Ehrgeiz haben und damit ist auch relativ viel lesen verbunden. Bei Gentoo wird einem aber auch schnell verdeutlicht und zudem erwähnt, dass es eher nicht für Anfänger im Unix/Linux-Bereich geeignet ist. Wie gesagt, außer sie haben den nötigen Ehrgeiz.

 

Natürlich sind alle Gentoo-User mit dem Wissen rund um Gentoo auf die Welt gekommen...

Nu aber Spass beiseite. Man muss eine Menge lesen, ab und zu mal Fragen stellen und schon funktioniert das. Ich persönlich habe nur durch lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen und erst danach er geschafft Gentoo auf einer Alpha ev68 zu installieren. Die Handbücher haben mir aber persönlich geholfen ohne größere Schwierigkeiten Gentoo auf x86, x86_64 und sparc zu installieren. Es gibt nur eine Platform an der ich gescheitert bin, auch mit Hilfe von Handbuch, Forum etc. Das war eine OpenPower 720 von IBM (ppc64). Und auch nur, weil egal was ich gemacht habe, der SCSI-Controller einfach nicht erkannt wurde  :Sad: 

Also um das nochmal zusammen zu fassen: Gentoo installieren heist: Lesen und Fragen stellen. Jedoch nicht glauben, dass mit der magischen Glasskugel alles zu lösen ist. Gentoo ist kein SuSE, und das ist auch gut so (um mal einen "heimischen" Politiker zu zitieren).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm, ich glaube ja nach wie vor nicht daran, dass man sich mit falschen Kernel-Optionen ernsthaft seine Hardware zerschießen kann. Ist ja was anderes, als wenn man jetzt z.B. im BIOS an den Kernspannungen rumschraubt oder sowas.

Der Kernel sollte ja nur soweit Zugriff auf die Hardware haben wie diese das zulässt. Und solange man keine Optionen aktiviert, bei denen etwas von EXPERIMENTAL! dransteht, ist man, denk ich, auf der sicheren Seite.

Achja nochwas:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man in die Wine-DB guckt schneidet Gentoo ganz ordentlich ab (im vergleich zu anderen Linuxversionen), weshalb ich Gentoo auch gewählt habe.

 

Wenn das dein Hauptaugenmerk war, dann hab ich nen exzellenten Tipp für dich: Benutz Windows, da laufen die Windows-Spiele mit Abstand am besten!  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du (noch) Probleme mitm Kernel hast, dann schau dir mal genkernel an.

Der übernimmt das für dich (fast).

Tobi

----------

